# Map



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I was on the map app and it started out with the map of the United States and then I don't know what I 
did, but mow I have the map of where I live. How do I get back to the map of the U.S.

Thanks


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Type 'united states' in the search box at upper right and hit return. Or if you are really patient, you can pinch-zoom out over and over till you get a US map, assuming you live in the U S.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Hooded claw, I do live in The United States.   I finally got it back, but I don't know what I did. LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Mapping app will amost always show the last map data and magnification you used.  As THC said, you can zoom out to find the larger area, or just do a search.

One advantage of the app keeping the last data set is that it is still available even if you don't have a connection, and you can zoom in and out in the same data set.  I've used this as a mapping tool when I've been in an unfamiliar area.  (I have a WiFi iPad 1).

Betsy


----------

